# Racheals foal is here....



## suen (May 10, 2012)

Hallelluah!!!!! We have a foal.... its a boy, so my nail test must have been from twirling the string, lol. Thank you all for replyiing to my banamine question.... she seemed to be very uncomfortable after having teh foal, and I was concerned about his being able to get something to eat. Finally, the dose I gave her must have given her some relief as she did get up and the foal was able to nurse. I also think she was absolutely exhausted! Once again, I had to go in and "unlock" one of the foals elbows...same thing happend on Destiny. Once I got it loose, the foal came right out.

Now.... get this scenerio.... checked her at 8pm last night. Had not dilated, did the ph test..still 8.4, even checked the color of her hooha. Thought to myself... ok, probably get a good nights sleep, but decided to sleep on the couch anyway so I could watch the camera if I woke up. 1:30 am this morning she's rolling around in her stall and pushing. Whats with the test strips???? Can it really change that fast? Anyway, we have a very vocal, very active little guy...


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 10, 2012)

wow he's just gorgeous! He was very lucky you woke up when you did!! Enjoy him


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 10, 2012)

Huge congratulations heading your way!!! He's a darling little fella and he really looks to be nicely unfolded already....just perfect!! Enjoy!!......didnt you just melt when he started vocalizing to Mom!!


----------



## lilysmom (May 10, 2012)

Congrats on the beautiful baby boy. Im honestly glas to hear that the change can be so sudden. It gives me hope that it really could be any day...only because my mare hasnt changed a bit over the last week LOL


----------



## suen (May 10, 2012)

And a great big thanks to all for all the information and encouragement!!! YOu guys are awesome!!! Hang in there Lilysmom.... wow was this one fast!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 10, 2012)

Awww so cute! Congratulations! I'm so glad to hear momma is doing better, and everything worked out! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Eagle (May 10, 2012)

Sue I am so happy for you



he is just gorgeous, such a lovely rich colour



Thank goodness you woke up


----------



## MeganH (May 10, 2012)

Gorgeous boy with gorgeous color!! Congrats!


----------



## MountainWoman (May 10, 2012)

Congratulations on your beautiful new boy. He's gorgeous!!! Seems as though you woke up just in time. I hope I don't sleep through Crystal's foaling. So excited for you and wish you could upload sound bites so we could hear him.


----------



## AnnaC (May 10, 2012)

*Oh I am absolutely thrilled for you Sue - he's gorgeous and perfectly cooked - she obviously knew exactly how much time he needed (whatever the tests said LOL!!) So lucky that you woke up at just the right time! *





*Cant wait for some more pics once you have caught your breath!*

*Many Congratulations!!*


----------



## Charlotte (May 10, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS on your beautiful bay boy! And thank goodness all is well with mom.


----------



## Sandy B (May 10, 2012)

Congrats!! What a handsome boy and she sure tried to trick you in to thinking she was days away yet. Sneaky mare!!


----------



## Mima Acres (May 10, 2012)

Congratulations. What a beautiful boy!!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 10, 2012)

Congratulations on your beautiful, healthy colt! So glad you woke up in time to help out too!


----------



## Wings (May 10, 2012)

Congrats on his arrival



He looks like a sweety!


----------



## cassie (May 10, 2012)

congrats on your gorgeous new baby!! he is just darling!! love his rich colour! good save! they're PH can drop VERY fast!! but it is suprising that she was up at 8.4 still... glad your new little baby is on the ground and gorgeous!! congratulations


----------



## suen (May 11, 2012)

Again a big thank you to all my "horsey" friends who helped me get through this! I'm thinking this mini horse raising is not for the faint of heart...



Wanted to share pics of our new baby here on this thread... will post other pics of my minis and my 16 hand paint on the picture part of forum.


----------



## Wings (May 12, 2012)

Amen to that Sue and Diane. Whenever people ask me about breeding, of any animal, I always start with listing what can go wrong. You can't dive into something like this with your eyes focused on the good alone! And I have to say horses are the most physically and emotionally draining animals I've ever bred... good thing I love them!



:rofl





I love this type of bay! I have one mare and last season also had a colt born that colour, we call it red baymore often then blood bay but it's a real standout for what is often considered a plain colour! Clips up nicely for the ring as well.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 12, 2012)

Oh what a rich color! Congratulations!


----------

